# VAHS December 12, 2012 Meeting



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Societies Annual General Meeting
VAHS December 12, 2012 Meeting.
Place: Vancouver Aquarium
Time: 7:30 PM
This meeting will be our annual general meeting, election of societies officers and report.
This is also our annual Christmas social and gift exchange.

To paricipate in the annual Gift Exchange just bring a gift under ten dollars in value.
Nominations to the board of directors will be accepted, you can email [email protected] if you would like to be on the board. We need more people to help out in club activities so come out and participate. We have several board meetings during the year at members houses.

Come out and join in the fun.

A big thanks to all who helped out at the annual VAHS auction, Participation makes it all possible.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Is there an auction at this meeting Claudia? I missed the last 2 years due to a scheduling conflict.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Is there an auction at this meeting Claudia? I missed the last 2 years due to a scheduling conflict.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


Yes plus the gift exchange too


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Societies Annual General Meeting
VAHS December 12, 2012 Meeting.
Place: Vancouver Aquarium
Time: 7:30 PM
This meeting will be our annual general meeting, election of societies officers and report.
This is also our annual Christmas social and gift exchange.

To paricipate in the annual Gift Exchange just bring a gift under ten dollars in value.
Nominations to the board of directors will be accepted, you can email [email protected] if you would like to be on the board. We need more people to help out in club activities so come out and participate. We have several board meetings during the year at members houses.

Come out and join in the fun.

A big thanks to all who helped out at the annual VAHS auction, Participation makes it all possible.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I nominate Claudia for President !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Claudia said:


> Yes plus the gift exchange too


Is this auction also a charity like the monster auction? Thank you.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> I nominate Claudia for President !
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


lol silly u



Fish rookie said:


> Is this auction also a charity like the monster auction? Thank you.


Always stuff auction for Project Piaba


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society
Would like to make our December 12 meeting a potluck meeting, so bring some food items ( munchies and appies) if you like, we will be supplying water, pop and juice. 
Our annual gift exchange will also take place, if you would like to participate bring a gift under 10 dollars. Not necessarily aquarium related. 
Election of Societies officers will also take place. 
Meeting starts at 7:30 at the Vancouver Aquarium. 
Hope you all can make it to the meeting. Merry Xmas Board of Directors VAHS.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Sounds exciting.
This will be our first time attending. May I ask is the entrance easy to find (I assume it is not the usual entrance to the aquarium) and anything I should know about regarding parking and such?
Thank you.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

It is really exciting, is always so much fun 
We meet at 7:15 by the new entrance of the aquarium but we dont use that entrance, we go behind it. U do have to pay for parking


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Claudia said:


> It is really exciting, is always so much fun
> We meet at 7:15 by the new entrance of the aquarium but we dont use that entrance, we go behind it. U do have to pay for parking


Thanks for the quick reply. If I miss the 7;15pm meet, can I still enter? 
I have not been to the aquarium for more than 1 year I do not even know they now have a new entrance. 
Do they by any chance have some sign pointing to the entrance at the back that I can follow or is it kind of tricky to find?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

No treacky at all, u have to pass the old entrance and u will c the new one and then u will c a path way and thats where we go. I can pm u my cell number if u like and u can text/call when u r there or if u r lost. Sometimes there is no signal inside the aquarium but i get it eventually lol


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Claudia said:


> No treacky at all, u have to pass the old entrance and u will c the new one and then u will c a path way and thats where we go. I can pm u my cell number if u like and u can text/call when u r there or if u r lost. Sometimes there is no signal inside the aquarium but i get it eventually lol


Thanks I will come with my daughter and it is a weekday so we might be a bit late as she would need to finsih her school work first if she has any. I just want to make sure I know how to get in once we get there.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

No worries, i will pm u my number


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

By the way do we need to fill a buyer and a seller form if we want to participate in the auction, please?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> By the way do we need to fill a buyer and a seller form if we want to participate in the auction, please?


No for tomorrow


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the speedy reply.
See you tomorrow. 
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> Thanks for the speedy reply.
> See you tomorrow.
> Thanks for all your help.


Your r welcome, c u tomorrow


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

I was planning on going but don't think I will be anymore  I have a final exam tomorrow that I really ought to stay in and study for. I plan to be in for sure next month but since it is finals season at the moment I think I should stay in and study. Hope everyone has a blast!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

It was nice meeting you all. Thanks for having us.;-)


----------

